# Young man on "youthreach", asked to move out. How to go about housing?



## themaninred (7 Feb 2012)

Hi all, long time reader first time poster. 

I have a little problem with a place to live at the moment. I currently live with a family member and they have asked me to move out soon.

 Im a single lad just about to finish up in youthreach. The problem is I dont know where to start with getting myself sorted with somewhere to live. 

I dont work at the moment and have to rely on the money I get from youth reach. By the time rent,food,bus fare etc is paid i dont have very much left. 

My parents dont live in this country and I have lived with my brother in the past and we dont get on. I have started to look for a job but it is hard since i have a few months left in youth reach. 

Can I register with DCC and Fingal to go on a housing list? I know there's no hope of that happening but it would be a start. Do i register somewhere as homeless and move into a b&b? Something i dont want to do. Do i go to the social welfere and have a chat with them about getting some rent supp? Any help would do.

Would anybody be able to point me in the right direction to get a little bit of help or some advice. Thanks


----------



## bullworth (7 Feb 2012)

all I can think of right now is Threshold, a respectable charity who give advice about how to put or keep a roof over your head

[broken link removed]

You could call  a number on this page linked above to make an appointment with Threshold and see what they have to say. 

Rent allowance according to my vague memory and understanding, seems to have some terms and conditions which can make it impossible for you to claim it immediately . You might have to rent for a few months beforehand out of your own pocket.

You might find out some more information here :

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...ementary_welfare_schemes/rent_supplement.html


----------



## ClaireM (7 Feb 2012)

You can get a housing needs assessment done by your local authority. If they assess you have a housing need and you apply to go onthe housing list you can get rent supplement without waiting 6 months.


----------



## themaninred (7 Feb 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I will get right on to it and post any news i recive.


----------

